# Was Adam Born Again?



## Reformingstudent (Mar 18, 2006)

This might sound like a dumb question as I know that many believe that Adam was redeemed but none the less I have my own doubts and would like to share my idea and maybe get someone else´s out put on it.
If Christ is the federal Head of all those whom He came to redeemed out of Adams race and Adam represents those who are still fallen and not saved ( 1Co 15:22 For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.) Does it seem odd that the first man who caused sin and evil to come into the world and plunge his race into spiritual ruin be placed in Christ himself while the rest of his family (those not elect that is) are doomed to suffer. How can the first Adam be placed into the second Adam (Christ) if he was in fact the figure of Him (second Adam, Christ) who was to come? See Romans 5:14.
Was just thinking about this earlier today and wanted to see if any else may have an idea. Can it be proved from the bible that Adam was saved in the end or that he possessed saving faith? Did Adam enjoy fellowship once more with His creator as he did in the beginning? 

Thanks.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 18, 2006)

While Adam was the first and the head of all who fell, it was through his lineage (the seed of the woman vs. the seed of the serpent) that the redeemer would proclaim freedom to the captives.

I agree with Josh that when God clothed Adam and Eve with the skins that it could be typological of putting on Christ. To put it another way, God condescended to make the very first sacrifice for sin to Adam and Eve. The slaying of this animal...the shedding of the blood surely was a type of God slaying his only begotten many years later.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2006)

How could Adam ever been born again without an Altar Call and a Fanny Crosby hymn?


----------



## Saiph (Mar 19, 2006)

Jeff is correct. The slaying of the animal, and the clothing of the animal did not save them. Those were symbolic acts. God's sovereign grace saved them.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> How could Adam ever been born again without an Altar Call and a Fanny Crosby hymn?


Also, how can he be born "again" when he was never born in the first place. 
Just kidding.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> How could Adam ever been born again without an Altar Call and a Fanny Crosby hymn?



...and the Sinner's Prayer!


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 20, 2006)

You guys and your bellybuttons are hysterical! 

I believe so. I whole-heartedly agree with Jeff and Mark in their typology arguments. I also believe there are structural reasons for this view.

If the first Adam had not been redeemed, I don't believe the reference to the Second Adam would have been logical otherwise. The first Adam received a covenant (the promise of Messiah, who would bruise the head of the serpent) - and so restore his fellowship with God. Likewise, the Second Adam, in fulfilling the law and submitting to the death of the cross, also lives in fellowship with the Father (at His right hand).

Cool question!

dl

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by Cuirassier]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2006)

I think the fact that Adam and Eve named their son Seth is clear enough that they were trusting in the promise of Gen 3:15.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 20, 2006)

Just one note to add - each time the Scriptures mention Adam theologically, it emphasizes the context of death and the fall. That does not mean he was not redeemed by grace, but it is interesting:

Job 31:33 If I have covered my transgressions as Adam, By hiding my iniquity in my bosom,

Romans 5:14-15 Nevertheless death reigned from Adam to Moses, even over those who had not sinned according to the likeness of the transgression of Adam, who is a type of Him who was to come. 15 But the free gift is not like the offense. For if by the one man'

1 Corinthians 15:22 For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ all shall be made alive.

He is also mentioned by way of authority:

1 Timothy 2:13 For Adam was formed first, then Eve.

1 Timothy 2:14 And Adam was not deceived, but the woman being deceived, fell into transgression.

Luke 3:38 the son of Enos, the son of Seth, the son of Adam, the Son of God.


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I think the fact that Adam and Eve named their son Seth is clear enough that they were trusting in the promise of Gen 3:15.



Good point!

And  to Matthew. 

dl

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by Cuirassier]


----------



## SRoper (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow. I guess I never thought about that and probably would have answered in the negative before reading this thread. The reasons given here are very good.


----------

